# Standard Poodle Breeders



## Krystal (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi
I'm after recommendations for standard poodle breeders. Location doesn't matter as I'm in Australia so will be importing. But quality does matter as I am after a show bitch. I currently show 2 standards & a toy. Not looking at doing this for another 1-3yrs but I want to get the ball rolling so I can start up a relationship with the breeder and some only breed every now and then so could be a while anyway! Kennels that have caught my eye Cabernet, Dawin & Jaset. Any recommendations or help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brighton Poodles. Lots of Show quality. They are in Wellington In West Palm Beach Fl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SableTMC (Oct 12, 2013)

We've had a good experience with princetin poodles in arcadia fl


----------

